# Barlow Manor - 2010



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I finally figured out how to take decent photos at night, and was able to get some photos together this year. They're on our blog here. Spidermonkey and I look forward to comments!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks awesome! Love the lighting and all the little details! Great job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

You did a great job at getting those night shots. Really great photos and thanks for posting. Looking forward to seeing everyones photos.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Looks awesome! Love the lighting and all the little details! Great job!


Thanks - we used blue landscaping lighting (par 38s from Home Depot) but I'm hoping to pick up some LED par 38s next year. The blue LED spots really showed up in the photos, but the incandescents just show white in the photos.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic. The tombstones look really good. I love the skellie with the coffee cup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice graveyard! I love that large cross tombstone, and the bluckies are a total hoot. One of my favorite shots is of the bride in the attic window - very moody


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

autumnghost said:


> Fantastic. The tombstones look really good.


Those are mostly Spidermonkey's doing. She spent a lot of time on stones this year while I was flitting between multiple projects (I have Halloween ADHD.)


RoxyBlue said:


> Really nice graveyard! I love that large cross tombstone, and the bluckies are a total hoot. One of my favorite shots is of the bride in the attic window - very moody


The large cross was won by Spidermonkey a few years ago at the East Coast Haunt Club gathering. I can't remember who made it (sorry!) Dave Lowe inspired the use of the Bluckies, and the Haunted Mansion inspired the paintjob and the poses. I wasn't sure how they would turn out during the process, but I really liked how they showed at night under the blue LED spots. I'll be making more next year. I wish I could have gotten a better shot of the Bride, but there just wasn't enough light that high up. Hopefully next year the lighting will be better.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love all the bluckies! I use a lot in my displays cause I just can't afford the buckies! Nice job! Great pictures!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice layout and details.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

The Bluckys are definitely a hit! I especially like the one that looks like a night holding his head with sword in hand. Also, I like your pedestal that is light up green with the bust of the woman. Did you make the bust?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

FRIGHTGUY said:


> The Bluckys are definitely a hit! I especially like the one that looks like a night holding his head with sword in hand. Also, I like your pedestal that is light up green with the bust of the woman. Did you make the bust?


I made the pedestal, but the bust was purchased a few years ago from Michael's. I did some touch-up painting on it though. They were/are in pretty high demand, so I was lucky to have picked one up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have an awesome cemetery full of fun details everywhere! Great job with the lighting and great pictures!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Shots. If I had to guess the cross was most likey made By Chris Disilva (sp). He does some fantastic Stone work.

How did you power the lights? 

Really nice yard & house for haunting. I'm so jealous. ;-)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the detailed gravestones mixed with the wacky bluckies. The serious and whimsy is such a great mix. I really like the bride up in the window, classic haunted house scary, still gets me! Looks great overall!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> How did you power the lights?
> 
> Really nice yard & house for haunting. I'm so jealous. ;-)


Haha, thanks. The lights are just standard blue Par38 incandescent landscaping lights. There were 4 across the front of the yard, the two end lights angled in toward the center, the two middle angled out to the sides (make sense?) With the camera though, the blue incandescents show white (not they are strong blues anyway.) Next year I plan on picking up some blue LED Par38s.

The spots are just homemade blue and green LEDs spots, 5 per tube.


----------

